# Fresh Tomato Salad for Lunch



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Daughter in law brought over some garden tomatoes yesterday…
So, the head guy requested a tomato salad for lunch.

To the sliced tomatoes I added - sliced red onion, chopped basil,
chopped fresh spinach, chopped mozzarella, shaved pecorino romano grating cheese, kalamata olives, salt/pepper, garlic powder, Italian seasoning, extra virgin olive oil and Imported white wine vinegar. It was so good to have fresh garden tomatoes, it was so refreshing!




























This is the white wine vinegar, daughter gets us a case of imported olive oils and imported
vinegars from Italy every Christmas.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Do you remember when dinner salads were all the rage? Probably, when you were a child or teen.
It was good for hot days. I'd love to be able to time-travel and pop-in on my childhood family dinner table. 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, not really, but, I do remember making salads years ago in the summer time.
I would make shrimp salad and tuna salad with cole slaw or potato salad and hard boiled eggs. It was a combo salad plate…I haven’t made it in years…They used to serve these types of combo salads in diners.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

My Mom used to take sliced tomatoes, cucumbers and onions out of the garden and put that combo in quart mason jars with Italian dressing (Hidden Valley packet) and let that sit in the fridge for a few days and then make salads from that.

There was always a couple of jars in rotation in the fridge throughout the summer.

Good summer memories...


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> To the sliced tomatoes I added - sliced red onion, chopped basil,
> chopped fresh spinach, chopped mozzarella, shaved pecorino romano grating cheese, kalamata olives, salt/pepper, garlic powder, Italian seasoning, extra virgin olive oil and Imported white wine vinegar.


uuh, your missing something, i fail to see the kitchen sink. 🤭


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, besides the kitchen sink, I forgot to add the croutons!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

(throwing hands up in the air) what am i going to do with you ! 😂


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

kwikfishron said:


> My Mom used to take sliced tomatoes, cucumbers and onions out of the garden and put that combo in quart mason jars with Italian dressing (Hidden Valley packet) and let that sit in the fridge for a few days and then make salads from that.
> 
> There was always a couple of jars in rotation in the fridge throughout the summer.
> 
> Good summer memories...


Served with cold cuts?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Fix'n it said:


> (throwing hands up in the air) what am i going to do with you ! 😂


I’ve sure heard that enough times!


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Nik333 said:


> Served with cold cuts?


I don't remember that part, I just remember that I loved tomatoes that were soaked in Italian dressing for days.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

try adding hard boiled eggs. your welcome


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> No, not really, but, I do remember making salads years ago in the summer time.
> I would make shrimp salad and tuna salad with cole slaw or potato salad and hard boiled eggs. It was a combo salad plate…I haven’t made it in years…They used to serve these types of combo salads in diners.


Your salad reminded me of the large tomato stuffed with egg salad. Then the ambrosia and waldorf salads. I guess they weren't dinner salads, except maybe the cobb salad.
Nowadays out here you probably would be offered tataki salad, which is ahi tuna sashimi which has been barely seared in sesame oil & served on greens.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

It's like a Caprese salad, with bonus!


----------

